

Git prompt: Tell me more - oneandoneis2
http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2013/05/13/git-prompt-tell-me-more

======
trumbitta2
Here's mine: <https://gist.github.com/trumbitta/1405549> Quite similar

